# Cursed cubing terms



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

I thought this would be funny to see people's ideas on this topic.

I'll start. 

2x2 Wide turns


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 15, 2020)

On 2x2

L x

instead of R


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

F on pyra


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 15, 2020)

M moves on megaminx


----------



## xcross (Feb 15, 2020)

triple wide move


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

skewb wide move


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 15, 2020)

M moves on clock


----------



## xcross (Feb 15, 2020)

M on 2x2


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 15, 2020)

xxxxxcross.


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 15, 2020)

pyraminx


----------



## MBCubes (Feb 15, 2020)

M on squan


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 15, 2020)

MBCubes said:


> M on squan


There is something known as an M2 on sqan where you do (1,0)/(-1,-1)/


----------



## MBCubes (Feb 15, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> There is something known as an M2 on sqan where you do (1,0)/(-1,-1)/


Yes I knew that but I’m talking about a single M move in the normal orientation that you’d hold a squan in


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

M on 15 puzzle


----------



## Reddy (Feb 15, 2020)

R move on a 1x1
F on 15 puzzle
F on Squan
M on 1x1


----------



## Exotic Butters (Feb 15, 2020)

U-Perm on a 2x2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2020)

Locking up on the 1x1x2 Boob Cube.


----------



## Rocketcubing (Feb 15, 2020)

wide moves on megaminx


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Sexy move on 1x1x2

(in case you're wondering, it goes R z' U z R' z' U')


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

M on skewb


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 15, 2020)

CFOP.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Scrambling a 1x1.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 15, 2020)

There's nothing worse than 11 misoriented edges at the start of a ZZ solve.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

ZZ F2L with an F move


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Feb 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ZZ F2L with an F move


I do that sometimes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 15, 2020)

cfop style roux f2b


----------



## gruuby (Feb 15, 2020)

If they had a letter notation for every side of a megaminx.


----------



## SenorJuan (Feb 15, 2020)

I tried to be an opposite-colour-neutral Mirror-Blocks solver, but found it too hard....
Likewise, I failed at solving the middle slices on a 4x4x4 ...

I was disappointed to find that the Rubik's Pocket Cube didn't actually have any pockets ...

I recently bought some 10000 weight lube. When the parcel arrived, I could barely lift it, despite the small size.

I've also tried Traxxas differential oil in my cube. Whenever I turned a U move, a D move went with it ... odd.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 15, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cfop style roux f2b


cfop style petrus 2x2x3


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 15, 2020)

F2B then making a line to finish with OLL and PLL.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 15, 2020)

R L on any cube.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

Using Petrus for 2x2 because you get 2x2x2 with everything skip


----------



## Brest (Feb 16, 2020)

AUF


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

solving a blindfold with a cube strapped to your face


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 16, 2020)

Brest said:


> AUF


AUF+ADF


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

AMF. Adjust M face.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2020)

- Algorithmic cross
- "I use CFOP for 3BLD"
- Parity on Clock
- 1x1 Clock
- Master Magic MBLD


----------



## gruuby (Feb 16, 2020)

Clock FMC

Wait. 7x7 FMC with feet.


----------



## Daxton Brumfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Z perm on a 2x2...

not only would it not do anything, but it is also not possible to do with the standard alg.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Feb 16, 2020)

Quintuple x cross
(quintuple means 5)


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Quintuple x cross
> (quintuple means 5)


I Already said that lol


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Feb 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I Already said that lol


Oh that's what you meant!


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

"man, that Mega average would have been so good if i didn't get center parity on 3/5 solves"


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Feb 16, 2020)

Using the 5x5 parity alg for this ZBLL


----------



## brododragon (Feb 16, 2020)

Single flick U2


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Single flick U2


I like those.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I like those.


Single flick U4


----------



## brododragon (Feb 16, 2020)

Don’t delete your post! Also how about a nice odd number. U3


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Using the 5x5 parity alg for this ZBLL


LOL. I did it!


----------



## Scrombo (Feb 16, 2020)

Blind Skewb with feet
Skewb OH
H perm on a 13x13


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

17x17 FMC one eared multi-blind underwater.


----------



## White KB (Feb 16, 2020)

Moving 3 layers on 4x4 instead of doing the other side (e.g. Doing 3Rw instead of L)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 16, 2020)

M on 12x12


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 16, 2020)

White KB said:


> Moving 3 layers on 4x4 instead of doing the other side (e.g. Doing 3Rw instead of L)


Doing that can be good to help finger tricks for more advanced solvers.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Single flick U4


Have you seen this video?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Have you seen this video?


U negative one

Not U'


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Using the 5x5 parity alg for this ZBLL


The worst part is that I used to frequently do this


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Quintuple x cross
> (quintuple means 5)


im sorry but is your profile pic a joke on the cake is a lie from the portal games?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Using the 5x5 parity alg for this ZBLL



Um, uh, I totally didn't do that...


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

Mega with feet


----------



## 2 by 2 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I thought this would be funny to see people's ideas on this topic.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> 2x2 Wide turns


I just took 2 hours putting together a 2x2


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 17, 2020)

square-1 corner twist


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 17, 2020)

tensioning a Rubik's brand


----------



## gruuby (Feb 17, 2020)

Ivy cube corner twist


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

Edge twist


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 19, 2020)

a Pyraminx with tips on every piece


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Feb 19, 2020)

Molecube


----------



## White KB (Feb 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Doing that can be good to help finger tricks for more advanced solvers.


Good point, but if people wrote their algs like that it would not go well


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Official sub-WR solve


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rubik's 3x3x0 Piece of paper


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 19, 2020)

J Perm (with AUF), x J Perm (with AUF), x, J Perm (with AUF)

try it out..


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 20, 2020)

A tie in the 3x3 finals of the world championships, where the best singles of the two averages are also a tie


----------



## gruuby (Feb 20, 2020)

pyramorphix corner twist


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

U3


----------



## Skittleskp (Feb 20, 2020)

Me during F2L:
U U U U' U2 U' U U' [finally finds a pair]


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 20, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> Me during F2L:
> U U U U' U2 U' U U' [finally finds a pair]


YESSSS!!!!! Probably the reason I don't average sub-20


----------



## ProStar (Feb 20, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> J Perm (with AUF), x J Perm (with AUF), x, J Perm (with AUF)
> 
> try it out..



Which J-Perm? The T-Perm wannabe?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Feb 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Which J-Perm? The T-Perm wannabe?


(R U R') F' (R U R' U') R' F (R2 U' R') U'


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 20, 2020)

FUA Front unicycle adjustment.


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 20, 2020)

Stackmat that resets instantly every time you stop it.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 21, 2020)

Stackmat resets with WR solve.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

Using a G perm in 2-look PLL


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2020)

Using OLL Parity for 2-look OLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

4-look last layer on 2x2


----------



## ProStar (Feb 21, 2020)

5LLL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 21, 2020)

ZZ-CT


----------



## KingCanyon (Feb 21, 2020)

C Perm


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 22, 2020)

pyraminx G-perm


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 26, 2020)

L13E
L9C


----------



## Vim (Feb 26, 2020)

FMC with HTM
oh wait.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

2 look last layer :
EO
ZBLL


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

I hope this counts as a term:




__





Google Drive: Sign-in






drive.google.com


----------



## kadabrium (Feb 26, 2020)

CFTOP is one of the CFPOP methods


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

kadabrium said:


> CFTOP is one of the CFPOP methods



CFTOP: Cross & F2L on TOP
CFPOP: Corners First with POPs


----------



## rouxisbetterthancfop (Feb 26, 2020)

Using ZBLL for CMLL


----------



## brododragon (Feb 26, 2020)

Using a Sune as a EPLL alg.


----------



## Zagros (Feb 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Using a Sune as a EPLL alg.


I do this on mega because I haven't learned any mega algs yet


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 29, 2020)

the cubingtime weekly comp results


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 1, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> M moves on megaminx


technically you could (depending on what you call a m move)


----------



## xcross (Mar 7, 2020)

Roux on 2x2


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 7, 2020)

xcross said:


> Roux on 2x2


that's just cll with sub-optimal layers


----------



## Sion (Mar 7, 2020)

This H perm algorithm:
R2 L2 x2 U R2 L2 x2 U2 R2 L2 x2 U R2 L2 x2


----------



## xcross (Mar 7, 2020)

why


----------



## brododragon (Mar 7, 2020)

Sion said:


> This H perm algorithm:
> R2 L2 x2 U R2 L2 x2 U2 R2 L2 x2 U R2 L2 x2


That's my favorite alg!


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 7, 2020)

there are some more here




__





PLL Algorithms - CFOP Speedcubing Cases - Speedsolving.com Wiki


Permutation of the last layer algorithms for the CFOP speedsolving method.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Sion (Mar 7, 2020)

1x1 assembly tutorial.


----------



## Tranman64 (Mar 7, 2020)

checkerboard pattern on clock


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

A 3x3 that is larger than a 17x17...oh wait



Spoiler: In case you don't understand



The HeShu Super Big 3x3 is 180 mm.
The Yuxin 17x17 is 176 mm. (I'm not sure about the Shengshou.)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A 3x3 that is larger than a 17x17...oh wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why stop at the HeShu? @Tony Fisher


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Why stop at the HeShu? @Tony Fisher


lol you're right


----------



## Sion (Mar 8, 2020)

Tensioning a clock


----------



## gruuby (Mar 8, 2020)

1x1 corner twist


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> 1x1 corner twist


Those can cost minutes.


----------



## gruuby (Mar 8, 2020)

You'll never know it happened


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

That’s the worst part


----------



## carcass (Mar 9, 2020)

Corners First on Megaminx. It might work, but...


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

l perm


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> l perm



We supernatural beings use that to refer to what you simpletons call "PLL Parity"


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> We supernatural beings use that to refer to what you simpletons call "PLL Parity"


Apperently you also use "Mars" and "Mercury" interchangeably.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Apperently you also use "Mars" and "Mercury" interchangeably.



No, I just have good friends on mercury. They always say "confused reaction" over there


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, I just have good friends on mercury. They always say "confused reaction" over there


Ughh... I have to like everything.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ughh... I have to like everything.



*evil reaction*


----------



## gruuby (Mar 9, 2020)

Time machine corner twist


----------



## napstablook22 (Mar 9, 2020)

S moves on pyraminx


----------



## Sion (Mar 9, 2020)

Corner twist on pyraminx.

and a bonus

Corner twist on clock


----------



## napstablook22 (Mar 9, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> There's nothing worse than 11 misoriented edges at the start of a ZZ solve.



Solving with zz having no idea how ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## napstablook22 (Mar 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ZZ F2L with an F move



You can just keep some misoriented like 2 or 4 on then orient em later with f move inserts


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## napstablook22 (Mar 9, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Using the 5x5 parity alg for this ZBLL



I do that. That is the only zbll I know outside of Coll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sion (Mar 9, 2020)

Beginners method with ZBLL


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 9, 2020)

A πxπ cube.


----------



## gruuby (Mar 9, 2020)

ixi (imaginary number) 

"Guys why is my cube moving in the 4th dimension"


----------



## Sion (Mar 9, 2020)

ZBLL on clock


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

Solving a 1x1


----------



## 147 Cubing (Mar 9, 2020)

wide h perm on a 2x2


----------



## Vim (Mar 10, 2020)

CO

That’s right, Center Orientation


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Solving a 1x1


Solving a 1x1 Megaminx


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 10, 2020)

1x1 void cube.


----------



## Sion (Mar 11, 2020)

Void Square One

Bonus

Void clock


----------



## xcross (Mar 11, 2020)

147 Cubing said:


> wide h perm on a 2x2



What even is a wide H perm in the first place


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

xcross said:


> What even is a wide H perm in the first place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



M2 Uw M2 Uw2 M2 Uw M2, it does the same thing as normal H-Perm


----------



## Vim (Mar 11, 2020)

1x1 clock


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2020)

2x2 LSE


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Mar 11, 2020)

FMC


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 11, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> FMC


Funniest Mother Cube. Decorate your main!


----------



## brododragon (Mar 11, 2020)

Sion said:


> ZBLL on clock


Wait... There's only one layer on clock. That's just 1 look clock!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait... There's only one layer on clock. That's just 1 look clock!



Actually you gotta do Cross->ZBLL


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 11, 2020)

One of the centre-caps has fallen off my void cube, I've looked everywhere for it.
And earlier, I just +2'd an FMC solve.
After those disappointments, I went back to learning some LL algs for my 3x3x1 floppy cube.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

SenorJuan said:


> One of the centre-caps has fallen off my void cube, I've looked everywhere for it.



It fell into the black hole that is contained in the cube


----------



## Sion (Mar 12, 2020)

Checkerboard on Magic


----------



## gruuby (Mar 12, 2020)

void inspection box


----------



## Sion (Mar 12, 2020)

Magic Scrambles


----------



## fortissim2 (Mar 12, 2020)

1x1 Magic


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 12, 2020)

black magic


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 12, 2020)

void magic


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 12, 2020)

void 2x2


----------



## fortissim2 (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornerless 2x2


----------



## gruuby (Mar 12, 2020)

Void Square-1


----------



## ProStar (Mar 12, 2020)

Tensioning a void cube


----------



## Coinman_ (Mar 12, 2020)

*This competition is cancelled due to the COVID-19 outbreak.*


----------



## dodecicosidodecahedron (Mar 13, 2020)

Corner twist on a pyraminx


----------



## KW24 (Mar 13, 2020)

r 69


----------



## Sion (Mar 13, 2020)

I popped my clock.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 13, 2020)

I had a really bad day 

I decided to solve a 1x1
Then halfway through, it popped
To make it better, I tensioned and lubed it
Then I almost solved it, but got a corner twist
I decided magnetizing it would be better
But I'm lazy so I got the Angstrom one(by one)


----------



## Vim (Mar 14, 2020)

Online competition cancelled due to covid-19 outbreak


----------



## fortissim2 (Mar 15, 2020)

Vim said:


> Online competition cancelled due to covid-19 outbreak


Online competition *not *cancelled due to covid-19 outbreak


----------



## ProStar (Mar 17, 2020)

Memorizing internal pieces for 4BLD


----------



## Sion (Mar 18, 2020)

CMLL on Pyraminx


----------



## brododragon (Mar 18, 2020)

Sion said:


> CMLL on Pyraminx


That’s just solving 4 corners (all) while allowing one "slice" (a normal turn except without the corner) to be messed up.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 22, 2020)

lubing and tensioning a 1x1


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> lubing and tensioning a 1x1


These give me the shivers. Along with magnetising.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 22, 2020)

lol Also i didn't mean to copy Prostar, i didn't read them all so sorry...


----------



## ProStar (Mar 22, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> lol Also i didn't mean to copy Prostar, i didn't read them all so sorry...



It's ok, I think someone else posted it before me XD


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

cubers on Mars


----------



## ProStar (Mar 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> cubers on Mars



The NERVE *disgusted face*


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> View attachment 11564


I once did that to a cube and handed it to a non cuber friend, and he turned it once, and ran away screaming.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> View attachment 11564


I'm really confused. HOW?!


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'm really confused. HOW?!


M2 U2 M2 U2, then swap two center caps, then M.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

I just did F B U D R2 L2 U' D'. It's depends on the L and R corner caps getting swapped. I stumbled upon it one day by accident and used a cube solver to find the alg.


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I just did F B U D R2 L2 U' D'. It's depends on the L and R corner caps getting swapped. I stumbled upon it one day by accident and used a cube solver to find the alg.


Corner caps?

EDIT: I forgot which thread we were in nevermind.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Corner caps?
> 
> EDIT: I forgot which thread we were in nevermind.


I forget words all the time. What are they called again?


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I forget words all the time. What are they called again?


Knee caps.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Knee caps.


I knew I was missing something!


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

This took way to long.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 23, 2020)

My best attempt lol


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> My best attempt lol


Save me


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 23, 2020)

And again


----------



## brododragon (Mar 23, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> And again


Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## gruuby (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm dying


----------



## gruuby (Mar 25, 2020)

Rubik's Brand Megaminx


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

Many square-1 ideas:
(-1,1)/
Corner flip
OLL parity
2x2 square-1
square-1 with a 3-wide corner piece
/2 or /' or -/
square-0.5 (or is that just a 2x2x3?)

the fact that a square-1 is basically a 2.5x3x1 (when in cube shape)(2.5 since there is basically an R turn, L turn, and a little bit more)(3 because it has 3 layers)(1 because there is one side that can't be turned at all)(not sure if this fits in this thread but I had to say it)


----------



## gruuby (Apr 8, 2020)

Corners first on mega


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

Corner flips:
Pyraminx corner flip
2 layer 4x4 corner flip
Molecube corner flip
Dino Cube corner flip
Gear Cube corner flip

CORNER FLIP ON FLOPPY CUBE


----------



## gruuby (Apr 8, 2020)

getting a world record 3x3 single on 3x3 stage of a big cube event.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

This V perm algorithm
R' U R' U' B' D B' D' B2 R' B' R B R

try to fingertrick


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

pyraminx tip parity








The Layer by Layer Podcast


Andrew Nathenson and I have been doing a cubing podcast for a couple years now, so I figured I'd start a thread here too for when we post new episodes of the podcast! You're welcome to discuss episodes here, but we also have an official subreddit for discussing each episode linked below. You can...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

full checkerboard on a 2x2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> full checkerboard on a 2x2


...4x4, 6x6, 8x8, 10x10, etc.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

O perm


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 8, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> O perm


I think that that actually exists on a 4x4 (because of PLL parity).


----------



## Ayce (Apr 8, 2020)

my cube squeaks


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> full checkerboard on a 2x2





BenChristman1 said:


> ...4x4, 6x6, 8x8, 10x10, etc.


Actually, aren't odd-layered cubes the ones that can't have full checkerboard since checkerboards end in the opposite color they start with?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Actually, aren't odd-layered cubes the ones that can't have full checkerboard since checkerboards end in the opposite color they start with?



No, odd layered cubes can have a checkerboard, while even cannot


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> No, odd layered cubes can have a checkerboard, while even cannot


Look up a checkerboard pattern. They always have even rows and columns.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Look up a checkerboard pattern. They always have even rows and columns.



Grab a 4x4 and try to checker it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Grab a 4x4 and try to checker it


Oh I'm so dumb.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 8, 2020)

void master kilominx missing the middle layers


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

4x4 redux to a 2x2
Oh wait...


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 13, 2020)

6x6 redux to a 2x2


----------



## Ayce (Apr 13, 2020)

3x3 reduced to a 1x1


----------



## u Cube (Apr 13, 2020)

1x1 reduced to a 3x3


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

0x0 reduced to -1x1...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> 6x6 redux to a 2x2





Ayce said:


> 3x3 reduced to a 1x1





u Cube said:


> 1x1 reduced to a 3x3





PizzaCuber said:


> 0x0 reduced to -1x1...


Aaaaand it's no fun anymore.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Aaaaand it's no fun anymore.


57?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Feliks: sub-feliks


----------



## Ayce (Apr 14, 2020)

Shengshou Lube


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Apr 14, 2020)

I will inspectionalizationablism the rubric then I will take a solve out of it.


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

BradyCubes08 said:


> I will inspectionalizationablism the rubric then I will take a solve out of it.


ok


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

EO3x3


----------



## gruuby (Apr 14, 2020)

Time Machine corner twist


----------



## gruuby (Apr 14, 2020)

Color neutral tuttminx

color-neutral mirror cube


----------



## FinnTheCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Wide move on 2x2


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 15, 2020)

face turning tetrahedron


----------



## ProStar (Apr 15, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> Wide move on 2x2



True masters can manipulate the inner layers of a 2x2, that's why I always use STM for 2x2


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 15, 2020)

5x5 one look.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I always use STM for 2x2


I want to say that that's the only true thing, but the whole sentence is true... Darn, I can't bully you for your mistakes...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 15, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> 5x5 one look.


Easy, 5BLD.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 15, 2020)

dropping your 17x17 onto a hard floor.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

all 33 x 33 x 33 pieces popped.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> dropping your 17x17 onto a hard floor.


If it's lubed with cockroaches, it'll be fine.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

Kite-Square


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 15, 2020)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




single layer turns on a void 17x17x17
small floating cubes
you're not supposed to be able to do this but it lets you change the 3x3 (ex. void cube, just OLL, etc.) and it keeps the changes when you change the size

unfortunately the 1x1 void cube is normal








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Humble Cuber (Apr 15, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I thought this would be funny to see people's ideas on this topic.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> 2x2 Wide turns


U4


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> unfortunately the 1x1 void cube is normal


How dare you say that! The 1x1 void cube is 20x harder! And parity alg... 50 moves...


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 15, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> U4


I wish that was cursed and not normal for me... (I'm bad at f2l)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

GAN 460


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> GAN 460


GAN 640


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Easy, 5BLD.


Not that that is all that easy though. XD


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

I love my cube, I lubed it myself to make it as _sticky _as possible


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

Using a Zhanchi to get a world record.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 15, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Using a Zhanchi to get a world record.


isn't the 2x2 wr on an op zhanchi 2x2?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 15, 2020)

shhhhhhhhh

we don't speak of 2x2 single


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How dare you say that! The 1x1 void cube is 20x harder! And parity alg... 50 moves...


Oh yeah, I didn't see how the hidden bandaging goes through the seventh dimension, giving it infinite possible combinations...
I wonder who was like, "the 1x1 is too easy, let's make it harder" like isn't the 1x1 hard enough without the dimensional shift?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> If it's lubed with cockroaches, it'll be fine.


I don't do cubing alphabet anymore...


----------



## brododragon (Apr 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't do cubing alphabet anymore...


Casual.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Apr 16, 2020)

Guys, milk is obviously the best lube around


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

FluxDigital01 said:


> Guys, milk is obviously the best lube around


especially the _chewy_ milk


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> especially the _chewy_ milk


Cottage cheese?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Cottage cheese?


Nah, too soft. Im talking Hubba bubba levels of chew. Still liquid though


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

OK how does this sound?







RUBBER PAINTED TO LOOK LIKE CHEESE


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> OK how does this sound?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if you just emptied your bottle of elmers into a milk carton? that's what im talking about but make sure it got chunks too


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> what if you just emptied your bottle of elmers into a milk carton? that's what im talking about but make sure it got chunks too


Milkbleck, It's like oobleck but milk


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Milkbleck, It's like oobleck but milk


Perfect. Now we must sell it to the masses. What are some uses for this *milkbleck?*


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Perfect. Now we must sell it to the masses. What are some uses for this *milkbleck?*


Well... lube, food, bathing liquid I mean the list is endless


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Well... lube, food, bathing liquid I mean the list is endless


Use it to cast a mold for your panshi corners that broke years ago


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Use it to cast a mold for your panshi corners that broke years ago


Heck, you could even use it as a punching bag with your algebra teachers face on it!!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Heck, you could even use it as a punching bag with your algebra teachers face on it!!


Oof I just don't like math cuz I'm bad at it.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

lmao imagine doing algebra

this post was made by bad math path program in my state gang


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> lmao imagine doing algebra
> 
> this post was made by bad math path program in my state gang


actually though its really stupid in the state I live in. They just combine everything into arbitrary categories and are put into math classes that bounce from geometry to algebra every other unit. We still get stats and calc but the rest is all smashed together into what feels like a random order.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> actually though its really stupid in the state I live in. They just combine everything into arbitrary categories and are put into math classes that bounce from geometry to algebra every other unit. We still get stats and calc but the rest is all smashed together into what feels like a random order.


That's how it is where I live too.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's how it is where I live too.


What was this thread about again?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Wait I just realized that this is the cursed cubing terms thread.
quick think fast... 2x2 wide turns


Nuuk cuber said:


> I thought this would be funny to see people's ideas on this topic.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> 2x2 Wide turns



Dangit

Uhh. M moves on a megaminx!



alexiscubing said:


> M moves on megaminx


Oof


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Wait I just realized that this is the cursed cubing terms thread.
> quick think fast...


I got one for you
Roux LL skip


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

That would be the worst.
You would just have 2 unoriented edges at DF and DB


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I got one for you
> Roux LL skip


That still could happen, just right after F2B you get all LL pieces solved, meaning there are only two possibly states, DB and DF flipped, or solved.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> That would be the worst.
> You would just have 2 unoriented edges at DF and DB


Ah beat my to it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That still could happen, just right after F2B you get all LL pieces solved, meaning there are only two possibly states, DB and DF flipped, or solved.
> 
> Ah beat my to it.



*punches your "to it"*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> *punches your "to it"*


Now that's cursed.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Now that's cursed.


Not until you say the magic words


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Not until you say the magic words


_Cockroaches._


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> _Cockroaches._


try again


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> try again


_My Profile Pic._


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

No... I was thinking more aolong* the lines of... cottonheadedninnymuggins





*I'm sorry I had to


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> No... I was thinking more aolong* the lines of... cottonheadedninnymuggins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a cottonheadedninnymuggins... I can't even meet the quota for cursed cubing memes...


----------



## gruuby (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> cottonheadedninnymuggins


That's a potty word.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> That's a potty word.


someone call the police there is bad guys in the street


----------



## gruuby (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> someone call the police there is bad guys in the street


Is that..... MOKEY'S SHOW???


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> That's a potty word.


ur a potty word
thanks for your input!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> ur a potty word
> thanks for your input!


Why are you thanking him for calling profanity?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why are you thanking him for calling profanity?


It was just game, why you haf to be mad?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It was just game, why you haf to be mad?


You're right, only half of me if mad.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Is that..... MOKEY'S SHOW???


OH BOY *OH BOY*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> OH BOY *OH BOY*


Death or Void Ghost 1x1?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Death or Void Ghost 1x1?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> You're right, only half of me *if* mad.


Nice typo my guy.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Nice typo my guy.


Darn phone.


----------



## TylerBigCubez (Apr 16, 2020)

“I’ve solved 5 sides... but I could never get that last side”


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 17, 2020)

T H E S U P E R F L I P

this is my favorite pattern


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 17, 2020)

uh oh i messed up doing a T perm


----------



## brododragon (Apr 18, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> uh oh i messed up doing a T perm
> View attachment 11828


Ruwix.com has some wierd bugs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 18, 2020)

Megaminx edge twist:


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 19, 2020)

__





Get Your Hands On 26 The Most Hardest Rubik’s Cubes To Solve


We have handpicked some of the Hardest Rubik’s Cubes that can surprise you with their awesomeness, and at the same time weird, structures.




thingsidesire.com





everything about this article is ridiculous
look at the prices
look at the names
look at the descriptions
look at the first paragraph
LOOK AT THE PRICES

the best ones are:
#5 (the Shengshou Rubik's Cube puzzle)(definitely not a mirror cube)
#11 "the black square rubik's cube" IT LITERALLY SAYS SQUARE-2 ON THE CUBE
#16 is the best one totally
#17 buy it for only $733.71
#18 is apparently impossible to solve (and is also $497.05)
#19 maybe its time for you to get your stars right for only $360
#22 is a magic rubik's cube
also look what they call a megaminx
this is non-cubers at their finest
also it told me to share it with my puzzle-loving friends little did they know that their puzzle loving friends would find this very cursed
and look at the other articles "16 best gun concealment furniture for better safety and instant security"


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD this is the greatest thing ever


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is literally just stolen from ruwix.com. They just took the picture and found the cubes.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes, pyraminx is most definitely one of the hardest twisty puzzles.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 20, 2020)

__





Get Your Hands On 26 The Most Hardest Rubik’s Cubes To Solve


We have handpicked some of the Hardest Rubik’s Cubes that can surprise you with their awesomeness, and at the same time weird, structures.




thingsidesire.com





if you are a fan of the DC universe then you will love the ghost cube
The mirror cube apparently requires a third degree of patience to solve
The 13x13 description is* bolded wron*g
The gear ball is an exception to the cubic community because its not a cube (even though it is much closer to a cube than the dodecahedron, tetrahedron, pentagonal/hexagonal prism, and icosahedron also on the list)
I really hate how it has the square-2 and the super square-1 but not the normal square-1, I guess it is too easy
It sells the Time Machine for $99. You can get it for $27.
The Clover Icosahedron description looks like it is copied and pasted from somewhere.
Is that a pentagonal prism mosaic cube?
Things not going right in your life? Maybe it's time you start getting your stars right.
The windmill cube is apparently nothing like a 3x3, but the curvy copter is very similar to a 3x3.
One of the other articles on the website is about concealed gun holsters for women because that's totally not illegal


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 20, 2020)

2x2 pop


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 2x2 pop


which has in fact happened to me.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 20, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 2x2 pop


I can do you one better. 2x2 _internal _pop


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I can do you one better. 2x2 _internal _pop


The piece with the giant plastic thingy breaking (the whatcha mcall it)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The piece with the giant plastic thingy breaking (the whatcha mcall it)


Internal edge? Core?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Internal edge? Core?


The one corner that has a part of the core.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I can do you one better. 2x2 _internal _pop


Oh no. I hate those...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

1x1 explosion


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

A serious 1x1 review.

_Wait._._.

Almost all 1x1 reviews are serious and finding a joking one is almost impossible._._._


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> A serious 1x1 review.
> 
> _Wait._._.
> 
> Almost all 1x1 reviews are serious and finding a joking one is almost impossible._._._


I was thinking about making my own 1x1. It would be way more expensive to make than one that you could just buy, but it would be cool to know that I did it on my own.

EDIT:


ProStar said:


> 1x1 explosion


I will try to make sure it doesn't explode.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was thinking about making my own 1x1. It would be way more expensive to make than one that you could just buy, but it would be cool to know that I did it on my own.


How would you make the core?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 20, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How would you make the core?


It's really complicated. I don't want to bore you with all the details.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's really complicated. I don't want to bore you with all the details.


I would probably space out, so it's fine.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 20, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 1x1 explosion


1x1 with bomb inside


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 20, 2020)

0x0... you can't solve it because it's not there, therefore the hardest puzzle in the world, you can't even try.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 0x0... you can't solve it because it's not there, therefore the hardest puzzle in the world, you can't even try.


brain hurt


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> 0x0... you can't solve it because it's not there, therefore the hardest puzzle in the world, you can't even try.


you simply need to access the 0th dimension


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> you simply need to access the 0th dimension



Well it is not possible, with that, 0x0 is the hardest NxNxN puzzle.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Well it is not possible, with that, 0x0 is the hardest NxNxN puzzle.


I do that all the time when I ████████. ███████ ████?


----------



## gruuby (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah you just have to &̸̡̢̗͙̳͚̫̪̝͓̻̦̞͚̆͂́͐̄̓̒̈́͌̀̍̒̕#̵̗̗͔͍̮̖̖͚̭̄͂͊̀^̵̡̤̪̮̘͉̊́͗̌̊̀̋̏́͋@̵̟̼͉̲̂)̴͔̺͍̟͍̙͙͈̆̈́(̴̡̢̙̹͇̗̰̟͉͛́͐̉͐̿͜.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, C’mon. It’s simple: ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀


----------



## gruuby (Apr 21, 2020)

0x0 example solve. 
Scramble:


Spoiler: Spoiler






Spoiler: Spoiler






Spoiler: Spoiler



x'









Solution: $4.99 + tax.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> 0x0 example solve.
> Scramble:
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 21, 2020)

ʎpǝɯoɔ


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Good job, making it easier for @DerpBoiMoon to read.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 21, 2020)

brododragon's favorite color be like https://www.color-hex.com/color/000009


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> brododragon's favorite color be like https://www.color-hex.com/color/000009



That's his favorite letter, not color


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 21, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> brododragon's favorite color be like https://www.color-hex.com/color/000009





ProStar said:


> That's his favorite letter, not color


Huh?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's his favorite letter, not color


Correct.


NevEr_QeyX said:


> Huh?


Refer to my sig.


----------



## TheSpicyBlueFlamingo (Apr 22, 2020)

Clock


----------



## Ayce (Apr 22, 2020)

"Remove clock" is cursed beyond words


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 24, 2020)

when you drop your 5x5 gear cube


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 24, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> when you drop your 5x5 gear cube


when you forget to ask oscar before you copy his 5x5 gear cube


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 26, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> when you forget to ask oscar before you copy his 5x5 gear cube


and then drop it


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> and then drop it


Drop Oscar's.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 27, 2020)

Bring master magic and feet again. (i don't want that to happen because they are so boring)


----------



## Sion (Apr 27, 2020)

DNF on Squan because of a corner twist.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

Japanese color scheme magic.

Also, magic corner twist.


----------



## potatojuiceultra (Apr 27, 2020)

when you find an ancient cube in an egyptian tomb and it's cursed and you die the next day

definitely a cursed cubing term, the cube is actually cursed


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 27, 2020)

"So I'm sure many of you have seen Oscar van Daventers video about his 8-inch bolt."


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 27, 2020)

Viguple X cross


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Viguple X cross


No, you mean XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-Cross. (I think that's 20 X's.)


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> No, you mean XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-Cross. (I think that's 20 X's.)


No... I mean viguple. you don't say xxcross (I guess you could but it is more common the other way) you say double xcross


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> L B' L2 U B // white/yellow orientation
> U2 R' F2 U2 // separation (F2 skips PBL)
> *R2 // AUF*
> 
> Next: F2 U' R' U' R F U' R U'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey, I didn't wanna do the rotations.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 28, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Hey, I didn't wanna do the rotations.


yeah but then it should be ARF.
sounds weird but would be correct.


----------



## EliteCuber (Apr 28, 2020)

any move on 1 by 1


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> No... I mean viguple. you don't say xxcross (I guess you could but it is more common the other way) you say double xcross


Well, this is the cursed cubing terms thread, so... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-Cross. Then it's a double curse.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, this is the cursed cubing terms thread, so... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX-Cross. Then it's a double curse.


Wait... Is a curse positive or negative. Well, doesn't matter; Double Positive = Positive, Double Negative = Positive.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Double Negative = Negative.



*ahem*


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *ahem*


Edited I'm stupid


----------



## Sion (Apr 29, 2020)

2x2 X cross


----------



## gruuby (Apr 29, 2020)

wait


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Sion said:


> 2x2 X cross


You solved 1 corner! Good Job!


----------



## potatojuiceultra (May 4, 2020)

It's been a while since anyone has posted...

Basically any cringey cubing meme made by a non cuber
example:


----------



## potatojuiceultra (May 4, 2020)

this meme was created by someone who can't solve a 7x7
ez exam


----------



## Ayce (May 4, 2020)

Clock LL


----------



## brododragon (May 4, 2020)

potatojuiceultra said:


> It's been a while since anyone has posted...
> 
> Basically any cringey cubing meme made by a non cuber
> example:


Those color schemes are so close...


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)




----------



## gruuby (Dec 6, 2020)

Solving a 7x7 with LBL.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Solving a 7x7 with LBL.


I want to try that now.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 6, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Solving a 7x7 with LBL.


I tried to solve a 4x4 with f3l / blockbuilding and it's pretty fun
I didn't managed to solve LL edges permutation in the end though


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I tried to solve a 4x4 with f3l / blockbuilding and it's pretty fun
> I didn't managed to solve LL edges permutation in the end though



J Perm has a video on solving a 4x4 with LBL


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 7, 2020)

D' M D R E F M' F' R' U' S' U is really a bad slang in cubing. Its a 5-cycle too from the UF buffer. But if you say D' M D R E F M' F' R' U' S' U to someone, its a curse word.


----------



## EliteCuber (Dec 9, 2020)

lol isnt this necroposting


----------



## White KB (Dec 17, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Viguple X cross


Sorry for posting late, but isn't it vigintuple x-cross?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

L2 R L' for a scramble


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 8, 2021)

Void 4x4
and


----------



## gruuby (Jan 8, 2021)

Examinx force cubes


----------



## Seth1448 (Jan 26, 2021)

squan


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 27, 2021)

Stickerless GuoGuans


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 28, 2021)

A $30 budget cube


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 29, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> A $30 budget cube


Gan not copying apples naming scheme


----------



## Seth1448 (Feb 2, 2021)

any event that is not 3x3


----------



## Owen Morrison (Feb 2, 2021)

Seth1448


----------



## Spacey10 (Feb 2, 2021)

Seth1448 said:


> any event that is not 3x3


your profile picture is a flipping megaminx, i dont think it gets more ironic


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Traxxas 20 million





Amazon.com: Traxxas TRA5040 Oil, differential (20M weight) (standard) : Toys & Games


Amazon.com: Traxxas TRA5040 Oil, differential (20M weight) (standard) : Toys & Games



www.amazon.com


----------



## Seth1448 (Feb 8, 2021)

actually 4x4 and megaminx are good events to but all the other ones are trash, especially pyraminx

pyraminx


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rubik Square-1


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 10, 2021)

The off topic discussion before like 2018. The threads are so weird. I saw one where pjk replied cheerfully to a thread about bladder control.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 10, 2021)

You're in control


This is really weird: http://www.monzy.org/urinecontrol/ Improved sanitation. Since our system motivates users to aim properly, it reduces splashing and spillage. Pfffwhahaah! :D




www.speedsolving.com




Sadly the website is gone


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 26, 2021)

How about a $5 GAN cube with adjustable magnets beneath the springs which are repelling?


----------



## gruuby (Apr 3, 2021)

A cube with a logo on the orange side. (Yes I saw Cubicle's new video. Very cursed)


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 4, 2021)

Clock force cubes.

Also 10x10 MBLD underwater with thorny cubes, with stickers in quantum state.


----------



## gruuby (Apr 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Clock force cubes.


Oh no


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 6, 2021)

Seth1448 said:


> any event that is not 3x3


Haha!


----------



## Metallic Silver (May 17, 2021)

I hate it when everytime I compete for pyraminx, the WCA scramblers always corner twist them.
No one does that at home. It gets annoying to corner twist it back during my official solve.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 18, 2021)

Metallic Silver said:


> I hate it when everytime I compete for pyraminx, the WCA scramblers always corner twist them.
> No one does that at home. It gets annoying to corner twist it back during my official solve.


I know right? And why do they keep taking away and scrambling your cubes after you solve them 
I remember you from way back! Nice to see you back.


----------



## Metallic Silver (May 18, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I remember you from way back! Nice to see you back.



Awwww thank you!

I wondered, has anyone ever tried making a mosaic art out of dollar cubes?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2021)

Metallic Silver said:


> I hate it when everytime I compete for pyraminx, the WCA scramblers always corner twist them.
> No one does that at home. It gets annoying to corner twist it back during my official solve.


I remember you too!


Metallic Silver said:


> Awwww thank you!
> 
> I wondered, has anyone ever tried making a mosaic art out of dollar cubes?


I tried making a little bit of mosaic stuff with my limited collection of cubes, didn’t get very far


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2021)

dollar 7x7


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2021)

dollar petaminx


----------



## abunickabhi (May 20, 2021)

dollar siamese examinx


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 21, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Rubik Square-1


Please no...


----------



## Metallic Silver (May 24, 2021)

Rubik's 4x4 Cubicle Pro M


----------



## carcass (May 27, 2021)

Rubik's Gan 3x3

wait...


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 27, 2021)

V-cube 19x19


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 27, 2021)

3x3 with elbows


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> 3x3 with elbows


I totally haven’t done that before…


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 28, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I totally haven’t done that before…


ngl I actually did try it once... surprisingly, I got a better time than with feet!


----------



## qwr (May 28, 2021)

3x3 OF (one footed)


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 2, 2021)

Reasonably priced GAN cubes


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 11, 2021)

Double move on copter instead of prime moves


----------



## White KB (Aug 12, 2021)

- Doing R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 in the middle of a 3x3 scramble (if applied to a solved cube, it retains its solved position)
- Scrambling just the tips on pyraminx
- Maining a Rubik's brand
- DNF average (in anything but blind)
- Dollar 33x33x33


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

Expensive 1x1
Someone who dosen't know how to solve a 1x1
1x1 WB


----------



## White KB (Aug 20, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Expensive 1x1
> Someone who dosen't know how to solve a 1x1
> 1x1 WB


any 1x1


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 6, 2021)

Creamy DNM-37


----------



## White KB (Nov 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Creamy DNM-37


Huh. I haven't tried DNM-37, but I did get a MAX cube, which has that in it. How is DNM-37 supposed to feel?
Just curious btw


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 7, 2021)

speaking of 1x1s, how about a GAN magnetic 1x1 with core magnets, a maglev tensioning system with a weight of 0.001 grams which costs $1111.11?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> speaking of 1x1s, how about a GAN magnetic 1x1 with core magnets, a maglev tensioning system with a weight of 0.001 grams which costs $1111.11?


wow is that a 10x10?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 7, 2021)

White KB said:


> Huh. I haven't tried DNM-37, but I did get a MAX cube, which has that in it. How is DNM-37 supposed to feel?
> Just curious btw


Very slippery. It's like a smooth and watery feeling.


----------

